
Here’s what I’ve learned so far dogfighting in the F-35 - nl
http://theaviationist.com/2016/03/01/heres-what-ive-learned-so-far-dogfighting-in-the-f-35-a-jsf-pilot-first-hand-account/
======
gohrt
Is there a website that tracks the rise and fall of headline cliches?

This one was been heavily deployed in 2016:

[https://www.google.com/?#q=Here%E2%80%99s+what+I%E2%80%99ve+...](https://www.google.com/?#q=Here%E2%80%99s+what+I%E2%80%99ve+learned+so+far)

